# 3rd Question Today: Best Valve Cover Gasket



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi, my 3rd problem on a '66 389 tri-power restart (new cam) is a minor oil leak near one corner of a valve cover. The bolt seems reasonably tight, so I don't want to overtorque it. The covers are new reproduction chrome from Ames. (The old ones were pitted to the point of not worth rechroming). The leak is on the passenger side at the bottom edge close to the rear corner. The gaskets are the "standard" 0.014" neoprene from Ames. They seem to recommend that over the cork "for longevity". I don't know if the mechanic used any sealant. They are re-used, as the first cam startup failed, so maybe that's the problem??. 

So, I'd like to get the best type gasket and replace them. First priority is leak free. Re-useability is nice, but not essential. Of course, I'll check the flatness of the cover when I get ready to install new gaskets, which I presume are a smart approach. 

I see neoprene, cork and cork/rubber types available. Which are besgt for being leak free and long lasting? Is it possible to re-use any of these? 

One peerson advised me to use adhesive on the gasket-cover interface and let it dry ovenite, then install the gasketed cover w/o adhesive to the head. Any advise on installation? '

Thanks for your guidance.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

.014" is less than half the thickness of a paper clip. That's pretty thin for a gasket. I've used cork and the neoprene with good results, and never use sealer. The areas of the valve covers around the bolt holes get distorted, and need to be peined back into place from the bottm side. Use the round end of a ball pein hammer. The OE valve covers tend to seal really well. I haven't been too impressed with any of the repro stuff. It's thinner gauge metal, and not of the same quality. Make sure the gasket is not shifted. I sometimes use grease to hold it in place. You can also use torque spreaders, which are small, elongated washers that go under the VC bolts to spread the load and clamp more evenly. Small block Chevy's use 'em. Good luck........


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

+1 on the sealant cover side only, use #2 gasket seal and spread it thin and smooth, let it dry up for at least 10 minutes, then when you take covers off next time they should break free clean on the head side and remain on the valve covers. I used neoprene gaskets.


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks!

sorry for the typo's - the neoprene per Ames is 0.140" (a bit more than 1/8"), not 0.014"

I think I'll order some new neoprenes, and check the covers bottom flatness, etc


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Fel-Pro Permadry valve cover gaskets are the only way to go. They are reusable and I've never seen one leak. I was constantly having to wipe up the heads on my firebird when I took it to cruise nights or car shows untill I bought the permadry gaskets. No messing around with sealants and you can always reuse them.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Nevermind, I was just on their website and it doesn't look like they offer them for your application. Sorry


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

The "neoprene" gaskets are the least desirable choice for anything but a "race" engine (removed often for adjustments). They have ALWAYS been a source of "pain" in this issue. 

We use Victor/Reinz or Felpro "composition" gaskets (look like cork with black "lines" strung through). 

The use of "spreaders" is often a solution. It won't "look" correct with them, though. 

The Ames covers are good, not the problem. 

FWIW

Jim


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks again, all. I'll get some of the ones Mr P-Body recommends. I've got the spreaders, but only on the bottom side until I grind the upper ones narrower to fit within the ridge on the new covers, which have a different contour at the edge.


----------



## peahrens (Jun 7, 2010)

A details, but when I change the gasket type, I'd like to put the valve covers on the correct side but don't know what's correct for '66 tri-power. Wish I had an original catalog, maybe it's shown. One reference book (P.Z.'s) shows a throttle linkage diagram with the breater / fill valve cover on the driver side. The shop manual shows a V8 cooling schematic diagram with the breather on the passenger side, but that may just be a generic Pontiac diagram. Another GTO (mainly photo) book shows '64-'66 cars with breather on pass side, but these are restored cars and perhaps right but maybe not?

I had a 4-bbl '66 back then...can't exactly remember that detail!! (Can't remember where I left my keys today much less anything 45 yrs ago).

If you can set me straight...thanks!!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

thought factory breather goes on driver side. however, easier to fill with oil if on pass. side.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Oil fill goes on driver's side.


----------

